# Dried Mealworms



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Saw on sale yesterday tubs of dried mealworms... anyone use these and find that their lizards actually eat them?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Weve tried them and no - beardies, geckos, skinks all refused, They are ok for birds they dont seem to be fussy. You could probably get lizards to take them using a vibrating feeding dish, but then i think thats only for the people who really cant stand live ones.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

lol DRIED mealworms are for birds lol!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

No zoo med and exo terra both do a dry mealworm product intended for lizard consumption, but so far its only birds that will eat them.


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

never known them for lizards the dry ones anyway, was in pet shop today only had dried worms stating bird food


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc. - Foods

Exoterra products - Canned Foods


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

lol point proven thats a pretty good idea


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I know why I thought this but I was always under the impression that those canned foods where wet like a tin of baked beans lol.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

Theres no way a dried out mealworm can have the same nutritional value as a live tub anyway so i dont see why you'd bother doing it. Better to stick with live ones. I dont trust any foods formulated for reptiles by companies, might as well give them live bugs like what they'd get in the wild, same goes for those dried food products.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah the dried mealworms are available as bird feed. They have some up in pets @ home in the bay chrissy... all in the bird section. None of my lizards would take them, they like there food moving before they even think about it


----------

